# My T5i is here!!



## marie1128 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yay! It came this morning. I'm treating it like a fragile baby! I wish I had gotten the other lens (18-135mm) though, but that's alright  My case should come by the end of the day.

My husband already really likes it too. He bought it for me for an early birthday present, so I guess its "technically" mine lol. I'll let him use it sometimes though


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats!  I hope you have fun.  Dig into that manual now


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2013)

have fun with your new toy, I mean tool ..


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats...What no pictures for us yet? come on already!!!!


----------



## goodguy (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats, enjoy your new toy with good health


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats, go through the manual and post some pictures for us.


----------



## iolair (Sep 26, 2013)

What is this 'manual' of which you speak?


----------



## toughsamurai (Sep 26, 2013)

iolair said:


> What is this 'manual' of which you speak?




The user manual.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2013)

Enjoy that new camera smell!


----------

